# My Desktop CPU Fan is Really Loud! plz help



## Atomika09

Hi, I have a Dell Dimension 5150 that for the past two days has bee really loud (due to the fan). I am not 100% sure what is wrong but all i know is that the fan is a lot louder than normal and the computer is a lot slower. I can't even access one of my games as well, which i think may have a link to the problem because the game was working fine until this happened. I thought that maybe the HDD was full so i did a file cleanup and i defragmented the computer three times (second and third defragments were just to make sure it defragmented to its best potential), but it hasn't made a difference and i also did two virus scans but founds nothing that was potentially harmful to the computer. I really need to know soon as i am constantly using the computer and i fear that the longer i keep this problem unsolved, the more potential damage is happening.:sigh:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

The same sort of thing was happening to me the other day... I had a very loud and weird noise coming from what i thought was my HDD. I paniced and shut the PC down... and unplugged the power on the HDD and booted it up again. It turned out to be the front intake fan on my Thermaltake case. 

I'm not sure if it's a good idea or not.. (but it works) to unplug the HDD power (just the power) and boot up for a few seconds. Listen to the noise.. and figure out where it's coming from. Then you can troubleshoot like that and give us a more specific problem


----------



## Tyree

Is the CPU Fan/heatsink free from dust buildup?


----------



## Atomika09

Thank you all for your posts and id just like to say that it was really usefull but because my computer was at the end of its life (being 5 years old and almost dead), and because it would cost me more to upgrade and reapair the problems it had and boost its out of date software, and hardware (including the 80gb HDD that only had a capacity of 71.45gb and was virtually burssting) i had no choice but to buy a new pc which is why i can tye this letter now so once again i would just like to say thanks and sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## forumuser10

You could of downloaded speed fan to check the temps of your computer.
Its a great program. It can check temps of your comp and decrease, or increase fan speeds on your computer, It can be downloaded from here.

http://greateasygames.webs.com/utilities.htm


----------



## WereBo

Speedfan is handy for controlling the fan-speeds etc., but it's not very accurate 'straight-out-the-box, so to speak. My rig showed a 12C difference between Speedfan and 'PC Wizard 2008', PC Wizard reads accurate when I look at the BIOS and with my mobo's 'PC Probe II' utility.

You'll need something accurate to 1st measure the temperatures (BIOS usually), then adjust Speedfan accordingly. Once it's set up to your rig, it's very handy to have sitting in the System Tray, for an instant display of your selected temperatures.


----------

